# New member



## Buffanition (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello.

After months of checking this website out I final became a member. The way I see it I need alot of help in my bodybuilding. I have so many questions and I feel this is the best way to get them answered.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Buffanition* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## cmack28 (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome.  We have so many people here with tons of experience to help you with whatever you are looking for.


----------



## waynecross88 (Apr 13, 2011)

welcome


----------

